# what kind of tackle



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

what kinda tackle do you all use?

my channelcat rigs consist of 2 shimano baitrunner 3500's,a couple of millionaires,they are on master 9 foot custom strikers.i usually only use 12 pound line for castability,and 6/0 gamakatsu octopus circles.

flat gear is ambassader 6500's.one on a 12 foot custom striker and the other on a 12 foot silstar big water.usually 30 pound line and 9/0 gamakatsu octopus circles.

i have to down size my flat rods,going to be looking to fish some rivers this coming year,might get nine footers,so i won't be catching trees.yeah,i am a retired pay lake fisherman,why my rods are so long.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont get rid of those long rods so fast, if your going to be bankfishing then you might need them for long casts. as for the 12lb line, i'd go up to at least 17lb, even for channels. heck, even i used 12lb test when i used to frequent those places but in a river or a lake with snags you sometimes need to horse fish away from them unlike a pond where you can play them out. what do i have? geeze, where do i begin!?


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah,what i need to do is find some river spots first,before i do anything.i really want to go to the scioto,do some fishing there.see if the spots i do find will accomadate a 12 footer.i usually only use the 12 pound line for channels in deer creek,paint creek and rocky fork.the biggest channel i have caught was a 12 pounder outta deer creek.fish old 207 there if anyone is familiar with ituse the 12 pound line so i can cast to the creek channel.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have berkley BIG GAME rods 7 ft and use abu garcia 6000s, for line i use 25 lb test big game line.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

2 Catmaxx combos, 1 glowstick rod with an Okuma baitrunner style reel, a cheapy reel on a ugly stick cat rod for carp and channels, and some other combo I won at a cat tourney that I use for channels. 
I use the cheap big game line on the channel rods and Iron Silk on the Flathead rods. Mostly use Gammie Oct Circle hooks, but also use a couple other brands of circles. Occasionally I will use eagle claw J hooks for liver


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Where to start should be the question... for me in my opinion, abu garcia reels are a required must... and as far as rods go, anything I can afford, but mainly master rods, uglystick, berkley, and shakespeare. Like you I am a retired paylaker myself, and own 3 12' master custom striker rods paired with abu 7000s and like dinkbuster1 said, they really help get you out there.
Berkly Big Cat and Cajun Red 20-30lb is a must and for hooks... channels: owner ssw circles 8/0-10/0, flats&blues: (live bait) eagle claw kahles 10/0, flats&blues: (cut bait) gamakatsu octopus 8/0-10/0


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

it is all a matter of personal preference i think. tie a good knot and you should be ok !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Abu 6000s up to 7000s are pretty much a must if you ask me...I think they are the best reels for the money...I have a couple rigs that are Big Game Med/Hvy Rods with Abu 6000s spooled with either 30lb Berkley Solar or Red Cajun...I have a 7000 on a BPS Cat Maxx Rod Med/Hvy...I also have 2 rigs that are SHakespeare Mr Bigfish Rods in Heavy Action with BPS Cat Maxx Reels spooled with 30lb P-Line...In my opinion the Abus are MUCH better reels than the Cat Maxx Reels...The Cat Maxx Rods are really nice though...It all depends on what kind of money you want to spend for your stuff...You can get Brand New a berkley big game rod and a Abu 6000 for about 80$ The Shakespeare Catfish Rods are really good for channels cause they have alot of tip action but for Flatheads I would go with something a little heavier like the Big Game (for 20$) 
I think P-Line is about the best on the market right now but its Expensive...For a cheaper line I really like the Red Cajun...The Berkley Solar is good too...I have used the Iron Silk and had NO luck at all with it, I would NEVER use it again...I konw alot of people use the big game I have never used it though, I have seen it brake quite easily before, basically you just have to see what you like the best...I think knot selection has ALOT to do with it as well...I used to use the Trilene knot but now I use the polymer and it holds up ALOT better...
Gamma Circles are good but I think the Eagle Claws are just as good...I usually use a 7/0 or 8/0 Gamma for Flats and a 4/0 Eagle Claw for Channels...those are my two favs...
As far as a place to fish, Find LOTS of wood cover...The Holes right above AND below the riffles ALWAYS produce for me...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome opinion on what is good or not, but I did not realize it was a debate on what you like. I thought it was about what we use. I could be wrong. I just posted abotu what I use for cattin like was originally asked.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

"for me in my opinion, abu garcia reels are a required must... and as far as rods go, anything I can afford, but mainly master rods, uglystick, berkley, and shakespeare."---That seems like an OPINION to me....Im sorry if I offended u or something I didnt mean to...But other people are expressing opinions before I did so i just figured I would throw in a few opinions that I have...Sorry If I offended ANYONE or whatever....If the tackle you use is what you like by all means keep useing it im not trying to get anyone to go out and buy the same exact stuff that I use...


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

lol  
opinions are good,yes indeed i was just askin what others were using.
when you make a post on a forum like i did,opinions are sure to follow.

a lot of times opinions are good,sometimes bad.just remember,opinions are as good as the ppl who hold them.   

opininons are welcome,as long as they aren't retarded


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I know Catfish. I didn't realize it was a debate on what we liked better. I know nothing about Master rods......I will start another thread on what people's opinions are about cattin tackle. Hopefully some people come on there to give opinions on what they like and why. 
Let me know about Master rods.....I have never heard of them.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If your fishing the Scioto from the bank, don't bring those 12' rods. You will find most good cat holes wont have the clearance for the cast unless you do some grooming. Go with a cat rod in the 7'-8' range. I have fished the Scioto for years and I run 7'6" cat rods. When I first started I went in with 10' surf rods and quickly learned that is a big mistake on the Scioto for flatheads. Too many over hanging branches and those long rods dont have the turning power needed to get those fish away from the brush. When I went to stout cat rods I was able to turn most fish and keep them from getting back in the brush. Depending on where your fishing the Scioto you wont have to cast real far anyways. JMO.

Jake


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hunted said:


> lol
> opinions are good,yes indeed i was just askin what others were using.
> when you make a post on a forum like i did,opinions are sure to follow.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to put anyone in a position that would bother them by saying my opinion. But as my dad always says, "Opinions are like @$$holes, everybody has one and and all of them stink." But in a case as this it all dwindles down to personal prefference.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Didn't mean to put anyone in a position that would bother them by saying my opinion. But as my dad always says, "Opinions are like @$$holes, everybody has one and and all of them stink." But in a case as this it all dwindles down to personal prefference.


no worries here,as i said,opinions are welcome,long as they aren't retarded ones..............................


----------

